# What /is/ plus sized...?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The title pretty much says it all!

No, this is not one of those philosophical, "all women are beautiful" (and men! You're beautiful too ;D) threads... This is a legit question.

I feel like many communities have a different idea of plus sized. Plus sized according to most American stores is US size 14. Plus sized according to the models in the fashion industry is US 6.

So... what is the "riding community's" "plus size"?


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I noticed that in the English riding world, especially Dressage, there are many super skinny riders, so I can totally understand your question. I've lost a lot of weight since I started riding Dressage; partly because it's a great work-out and partly because I felt fat around all these skinny people (I was a size 8/10). I'm a size 4/6 now and I still feel fat but I blend in more


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

That is a very good question! 

I've been told that a horse shouldn't carry more than 160-175lbs (rider and tack) from some people. Does that mean that a rider over 140-150 is "plus size?"

Or there's the 20% rule. Does that determine if you're "plus size" for a horse? Or is it a percentage of body fat? 

Is plus size dependent on what horse you're riding? Think about it. No one in their right mind would call me too big to ride my gelding (15.3h, 1300 lbs), but plenty of people would say I'm too big for fat pony (13.2h, 900 lbs). I'm 5'9" and 145-150lbs, not consider plus size by the general public... But definitely plus size in the fashion industry.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

What about for men? Men are usually bulkier. I'm 18 and most dudes my age are about 140-180. I weigh 165.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Zexious said:


> The title pretty much says it all!
> 
> No, this is not one of those philosophical, "all women are beautiful" (and men! You're beautiful too ;D) threads... This is a legit question.
> 
> ...


can I ask why you are asking? is it for finding a fitting piece of clothing, or that you don't know how to place yourself, or someone else.?

Plus size used to be OVER 14, but now it is OVER 16 , for a lot of stores.
I see a LOT of fat people in the US. When I went to Italy recently, I did not see hardly ANY fat people. the only fat ones were tourists, like me.

So, in Italy , a size 12 is probably huge, whereas it is average in the US.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is the way I see it. BMI will tell you what you need to know. This chart will tell you what you need to know. 

Google Image Result for http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTemplates/Images/body-mass-index-chart.gif


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree , the bmi chart is the place to look for determining that.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I disagree. I know of several people considered plus sized and "obese" by that chart when they are extremely fit individuals with a significant amount of muscle.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

This is me: 









"I" consider myself overweight, but not obese like the BMI states. I am over the 200lb mark unfortunately, but I carry it better than some. I think my BMI is 35, which IS considered obese. 

However, that being said I still resort to the 20% rule of thumb for riding. 

I have to scoff though after watching the NFR (or reining) and seeing massive guys on horses much too small for them. Not sure why we women get all the criticism


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Zexious said:


> The title pretty much says it all!
> 
> No, this is not one of those philosophical, "all women are beautiful" (and men! You're beautiful too ;D) threads... This is a legit question.
> 
> ...


I think it depends- sucky answer, I know  The modeling industry likely has a much different idea of "plus sized" than a middle aged mom, a skinny 14 year old girl, and stores that sell plus sized clothes. It really depends on the individual person and, unfortunately, the context in which you are asking.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Elana said:


> Here is the way I see it. BMI will tell you what you need to know. This chart will tell you what you need to know.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTemplates/Images/body-mass-index-chart.gif



Hm, I like that chart. I have thought of myself as heavy for a long time. I gained a bunch of weight after being sick but it looks like I was far underweight in the beginning. I will still feel better if I can dump a bit of that weight off. 

I do think that it makes a difference on how one carries the weight and how heavy or light ones frame is. 150 pounds for one might be really overweight but not so much for another of the same height.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

The BMI chart is a good starting point although it doesn't account for frame size. Some people are bigger boned than others. 

Most people at my barn are probably in the normal to underweight range.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

People can have a "healthy" BMI, but still be have a higher than ideal fat percentage. It's actually quite common with "skinny-fat" people. 

It's not just frame size, there's also musculature to be considered. My CIL is considered to be obese. However, she is significantly more muscled than I am. The same held true for my ex. He was 5'8" and 230 lbs. He had about 10 lbs of fat on his belly (max), otherwise he was sheer muscle. His calves were the size of one of my thighs. Just about every body builder or cross fitter out there would be considered obese by those BMI standards.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Tinyliny--Mostly for discussion! It was just something I was considering. With my little accident I had to purchase a bunch of men's large basketball shorts because nothing would fit over my giant, 15 lb cast, even though my typical size is small or medium in women's. xD It just got me thinking about sizes, I guess.

Personally, I think we put too much emphasis on sizes... But whatevers. I fluctuate between a 4 and an 8 depending on what country the article of clothing is from, so I really wouldn't consider myself plus sized.

It's just an interesting discussion topic~

Interesting things have been said! I do like the BMI scale--it's a good starting point but, everyone is right in saying that it doesn't account for everything. Especially considering muscle weighs more than fat does .__.

EDIT-By that token, I could definitely use to get more in shape! xD Especially after laying in a hospital bed for two weeks straight .___.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you have a long ways to go to be plus sized. 

I know it's all relative, but it often seems people how are small or average sized are more concerned about weight than those that are bigger. 
They are horrified to gain a pound or two. ok, I know it's all relative, but let me tell you, from the point of view of a true plus sized person, being fat does not make your life unbearable by any means.


----------



## xdressage (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm from Europe and the average clothing-stores here, sells size XS to XL. The smallest size the Plus Size clothing-stores sell is XXL. An international XXL is a US 12, so that and everything above, is what I would consider plus size. 
When I buy clothes from H&M and look at the tag inside, I'm a Small in Europe, but an X-Small in USA?

In general, BMI is a fine guideline, unless you're a bodybuilder with some serious musclemass and very little bodyfat


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I am 209lbs, I wear jeans US size 16 or 18 depending on the brand. Even thought I am technically overweight, I am in decent shape. My legs, back, shoulders, and arms have quite a bit of muscle from riding and working in the barn. I know all about the 20% rule and how plus size people should ride bigger horses and all that stuff. 

My observation is this...

I may be considered overweight, but I am a good rider. I am strong, I have a good seat, I am balanced, I have light hands, I post and sit a decent trot, and my horse (who is a thoroughbred) is able to comfortably carry me throughout our entire ride. That is all that matters to me, my size and my weight are just numbers.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

I keep hearing this "20%" rule floating around ...

Over the summer, I interned for a very well known vet that focused on sports medicine. She did a lot of chiropractic and acupuncture work on horses and was amazing! She worked on the SFPD's horses, and they wanted her to conduct a study to see how much weight the horses could carry before it began to be discomforting. Her colleague and her determined the horses could safely carry 33% of their body weight (including rider AND tack) before they began back problems. She also did point out that a heavier rider who is well balanced is much less likely to give a horse a sore back than a lighter rider who is bouncing around like a sack of potatoes. 

Just thought I would share


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My BMI says I'm obese.

I wear a size 4-6 pant depending on the cut.

Just saying...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am by BMI overweight but a size 4. BMI does not take muscle mass into consideration
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm planning to eat Christmas dinner and have a few egg nogs so, I guess I'm just going to have to get a bigger horse!:mrgreen:


----------



## Horsern (Dec 31, 2013)

I am most curious if there are any real recommendations for weight and the size horse you are riding. They dont seem to complain but at what point are you jeopardizing your horses well being doing some of the more active sports? ( ie jumping, barrels) is there a ratio?
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Horsern (Dec 31, 2013)

GreenBackJack said:


> I'm planning to eat Christmas dinner and have a few egg nogs so, I guess I'm just going to have to get a bigger horse!:mrgreen:


That's awesome! LOL!


----------



## peneloppe (Dec 27, 2013)

Schools in my area do not allow riders to be over above 200lbs regardless of their height, that's limited to horses. I only ever seen young kids below age of 12 on ponies. For me, I'm trying to lose weight to keep myself as a light load on the horse's back!



> From HorseScience
> When carrying 15 and 20% of their body weight, the horses showed relatively little indication of stress. It's when they were packing weights of 25% that physical signs changed markedly, and these became accentuated under 30% loads.


----------



## Horseylove (Jan 5, 2014)

For some reason, I look a little chubby, but my bmi says I'm obese. I'm 5 foot 5 and 170 pounds. I literally just have a "boy" body


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I consider plus size to be a combination of actual weight, horse fitness and activity. Makes it hard to simplify, but in general, I would have no problem with someone over the 20 percent if they were just doing flatwork on a healthy weight horse, by jumping, you're talking about an already strenuous activity.

I feel like if one is willing to make compromises, a weight isn't limiting. If you want to loose weight out of obligation or shame, it won't be as fast or easy as if you had wanted to do it for you.

Overweight isn't a weight, it's a situation.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

When you are 50 lbs over your body type's ideal weight you are plus size. At 100 lbs over you are obese. 
I am obese but working on it. I think the 20% rule for riding is fair; ofcourse stockier more muscled horses could probably handle more. It kinda varies in circumstance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> you have a long ways to go to be plus sized.
> 
> I know it's all relative, but it often seems people how are small or average sized are more concerned about weight than those that are bigger.
> They are horrified to gain a pound or two. ok, I know it's all relative, but let me tell you, from the point of view of a true plus sized person, being fat does not make your life unbearable by any means.


I agree with you. Although, I am small. I worry about gaining only because I have spent a lot of hard earned money on a wardrobe that I believe fits me perfectly. I don't want to have to buy more clothes! My partner, on the other hand, is quite a bit bigger than I am. She is a free spirit, eats what she wants, sleeps in on Saturdays (while I am constantly analyzing what I am eating and getting up early to work out.) She doesn't care in the slightest, and I think it wonderful! She is the most beautiful person I have ever met, and her weight has nothing to do with who she is. I love that she is such a free spirit and how comfortable she is with who she is. She does what she wants and what she doesn't want, and loves herself nonetheless! I love that!


----------

